# okay one more...how many days past 'o'



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

should I get my peroid?or is everyone different.I used to be by the hour,every 28 days at 8pm at night.i tested for ds 5 mins after eight pm four day before i was due!!!!I would o on day 14 without fail but as I said in my previous post I am unsure when i o and my cycle length is 31-32 days,
we 'DTD' 21 into my cycle this month,could I be PG?
I already am waking at 5.00am wide eyed which is what I did with dd and ds,
o i don't know,maybe it's just wishful thinking,any advice would be GREATLY appreciated,
thanks ladies,


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Average luteal phase length is 14 days. "Normal" range is 10-16 days.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks mama,I was begining to think i would never get an answer,
much appreciated


----------

